
Github Gentoo organization hacked - rmason
https://www.gentoo.org/news/2018/06/28/Github-gentoo-org-hacked.html
======
spondyl
Here's some clarification from Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/jeffhubbs/status/1012450212105850880](https://twitter.com/jeffhubbs/status/1012450212105850880)

As mentioned by wtallis, this is a Github only problem. Gentoo hosts their own
infra, with the Github org being nothing more than a downstream mirror.

~~~
kbenson
That would seem to warrant a title change for clarity by itself, but the
article being referenced by this submission _also_ clearly says (the and
submission URL slug even says) " _Github_ Gentoo organization hacked".

~~~
spondyl
It was originally titled "Gentoo Linux Organization Has Been Hacked" when I
made that post :)

~~~
kbenson
Which is odd, because I first noted in my comment that it might have changed,
then I noticed the article slug HN had matched the page title at the time I
was commenting, so I edited it to note that instead. I figured if the article
slug used that wording, it was likely the title at posting time, and it was
unlikely to have changed and changed back, but I guess either that happened,
or HN updates links when it finds permanent redirects (assuming an old URL
exists and redirects).

In any case, thanks for the submission. :)

------
wtallis
Title needs to mention that this is specifically the _github_ organization
account, not Gentoo in general.

